# I just had to!!!!!



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm so in love with my gorgeous baby! I just had to share some pictures! But of course pictures never capture how adorable they actually look in person! So here is my Shae!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Share any pictures you have as well! I'd love to see them


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She is adorable! She looks so comfortable. Have fun with your little girl!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you! Haha yeah she loves sleeping on my lap she rolls around for a good 5-10 minutes before finally sleeping tho!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

She's very cute!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

So pretty! And she looks so cozy and relaxed!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Whenever she sleeps she splats! Or she lays on her back a lets me rub her little tummy  she's adorable


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, we all know I can never get enough pictures of little Miss Shae!!!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Awwww such a cute sweet little thing!


----------

